# PSE - Dunst aus Hintergrund entfernen



## ahnungslos77 (26. September 2009)

Hallo allerseits,

ich habe mir vor kurzem PSE 7 gekauft und sitze nun seit ewigen Zeiten mit einem eigens dafür erworbenen Buch davor ohne richtig weiterzukommen:

Konkret geht es um Bilder meiner letzten Alpentour. Hier habe ich oft das Problem, das der Vordergrund von diversen Wiesen etc. bestimmt wird um im Hintergrund ein Alpenpanorama gezeigt wird, das sehr diesig ist.

Nun möchte ich dieses natürlich etwas verbessern. Mein Buch gibt mir den Tipp der Ebenenduplizierung - so richtig toll ist es allerdings nicht.

Hat jemand eine bessere Idee? Ich wäre Euch wirklich sehr dankbar.... Anbei mal ein Beispiel.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## bokay (26. September 2009)

Keine Ahnung ob es die Funktion bei dir gibt (Habe CS4) aber schau mal unter Bild->Korrekturen->Tiefen/Lichter.

Dort den Parameter "Stärke" unter "Lichter" anheben und schon sollte sich etwas tun...


----------



## frankxxx (26. September 2009)

Hallo,

schon mal Danke für Deine Antwort - bei mir gibts über "überarbeiten" diesen Befehl.... so richtig weiter komme ich dabei nicht... vielleicht kann man aber auch garnicht so viel bei so einem bild machen...

hätte einer von Euch Lust und Zeit, sich dem Bild mal anzunehmen, sodass ich sehen könnte, was man noch aus einem solchen Bild machen kann (wenn man Ahnung davon hat 

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (26. September 2009)

Hi,
also u ersteinmal solltest du den Bereich maskieren, sonst veränderst du auch deinen Vordergrund.
Dann mußt zumindest über die Gradationskurve den Kontrast erhöhen und eventuell noch die Farbe anpassen.
Die Veränderung der Belichtung ist auch hilfreich.

Gruß

PS: Ich weiß jetzt nicht was davon in PSE funktioniert.


----------



## bokay (27. September 2009)

Du musst natürlich bedenken, Information die in dem Bild von Anfang an nicht gespeichert wurde lässt sich durch keinen PS Filter wieder herzaubern.
Grundsätzlich solltest du immer RAW Bilder speichern (sofern deine Kamera das unterstützt). Dort hat man meißt n ich ein paar db mehr Dynamik und kann gerade solche kontrastreichen Bilder wie deines hier besser ausgleichen.

Hier mal meine Version, wobei ich weniger "brutal" wie DirtyWorld zur Sache gegangen bin.
Das meiste ist mit der Funktion "Tiefen/Lichter" entstanden, ein bisschen Kontrast und Hellligkeitsanpassung, fertig  .


----------

